# mp3 Sermons about Prayer?



## blhowes (Jan 15, 2007)

Luk 11:1 And it came to pass, that, as he was praying in a certain place, when he ceased, one of his disciples said unto him, Lord, teach us to pray, as John also taught his disciples. 

Anybody have any favorite online sermons about prayer that you've found especially helpful that aided you in your prayer life?

There's quite a collection of sermons about prayer at the monergism website. Are any of you familiar with these men? Any recommendations?


----------



## py3ak (Jan 15, 2007)

Bob, of the monergism links I've only read Ryle's _Call to Prayer_ and that was a long time ago.
However, there is an excellent sermon that touches extensively on prayer, available on sermonaudio.

It is by Mark Gladwell, from his series on Revelation. You can also get .pdf notes.

I hope you enjoy it as much as I did.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 15, 2007)

Excellent! Mark Gladwell was the previous Pastor of the church where I now belong and preach regularly.

JH


----------



## py3ak (Jan 16, 2007)

Jonathan,

My wife and I have decided that if we ever get the much-longed-for chance to get to England for a while, that our intention is to focus our time in Kent, precisely so that we would be able to attend the church Mr. Gladwell pastors when the Lord's Day comes around.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 16, 2007)

py3ak said:


> However, there is an excellent sermon that touches extensively on prayer, available on sermonaudio.
> 
> It is by Mark Gladwell, from his series on Revelation. You can also get .pdf notes.
> 
> I hope you enjoy it as much as I did.


Ruben,
That was an excellent message. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Chris (Jan 16, 2007)

I almost hate to suggest this, knowing the views of the board here, but if you don't mind filtering through some of his theology, Leonard Ravenhill is an awesome speaker on the subject of prayer (amongst other things).

http://www.sermonindex.net/modules/mydownloads/viewcat.php?cid=1
http://www.ravenhill.org/mp3.htm


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 16, 2007)

You can search sermonaudio by topic.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 16, 2007)

Chris said:


> I almost hate to suggest this, knowing the views of the board here, but if you don't mind filtering through some of his theology, Leonard Ravenhill is an awesome speaker on the subject of prayer (amongst other things).
> 
> http://www.sermonindex.net/modules/mydownloads/viewcat.php?cid=1
> http://www.ravenhill.org/mp3.htm



Chris,
Thanks for the recommendation. Just FMI (For My Information), what is it about his theology that may need filtering?

At the 2nd URL you gave, I like this intro he gave for his Revival series:



> In revival God is not concerned about filling empty churches, He is concerned about filling empty hearts.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 16, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> You can search sermonaudio by topic.


Good idea.

Prayer is one of those topics at sermonaudio that has a LOT of sermons by a LOT of preachers, most (maybe all) of whom I've never heard of. If anybody has heard sermons by any of them that they'd recommend, that'd be great.


----------



## Chris (Jan 16, 2007)

blhowes said:


> Chris,
> Just FMI (For My Information), what is it about his theology that may need filtering?



He's very arminian. A couple of his sermons take potshots at calvinists, not so much for our theology but for its often-coldhearted application. 

Nevermind all that, though. 

Leonard Ravenhill lived with a broken heart for lost people. It shines through his preaching.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 16, 2007)

Dilday and Bacon?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 16, 2007)

Ditto to Steven Dilday.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 16, 2007)

Does Matt have sermons on sermonaudio? These were the only two names I KNOW on SA other than Paisley and Sproul Jr.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 16, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> Dilday and Bacon?





VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Ditto to Steven Dilday.



Thanks for the recommendation. Will listen to him next.

BTW, he's from Northern Virginia. Interesting resemblance (with a little imagination) to somebody else who lives in Northern Virginia, In my humble opinion:


----------



## blhowes (Jan 16, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> Does Matt have sermons on sermonaudio? These were the only two names I KNOW on SA other than Paisley and Sproul Jr.


At last count, he's got 111 up there.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 16, 2007)

Chris said:


> He's very arminian. A couple of his sermons take potshots at calvinists, not so much for our theology but for its often-coldhearted application.
> 
> Nevermind all that, though.
> 
> Leonard Ravenhill lived with a broken heart for lost people. It shines through his preaching.


I enjoyed listening to his sermon called "Desperate Prayer". 
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## blhowes (Jan 16, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Ditto to Steven Dilday.


----------

